# Aux Jack for 2006 Jetta with Non-Nav, Non-Sat 6 disc CD changer Stereo.



## Brucy-B (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi. I have a 2006 Jetta with a non-nav, non-Sat 6 disc CD changer Stereo. I want to install an aux jack. The aux jack 000-051-444M would be ideal except I've read it can only be used with navigation stereos. Is this completely true? Can anyone suggest a product that would work for my stereo. All I want is a simple aux jack (3.5 mm) to run somewhere near my center console to hook up to either my iphone, ipod or other device.
any help would be greatly appreciated


----------

